# New Technology - Liquid Resize of Images



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2008)

For you techies: [video=youtube;vIFCV2spKtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIFCV2spKtg[/video]

OnOne is going to be releasing software soon that does this: onOne to scale-up resizing technology: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Narnian (Jan 21, 2008)

Interesting - the legal implications are potentially staggering. (e.g. modifying a copyrighted image on the fly).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 22, 2008)

Modifying an image on the fly is already possible, this just makes it look nicer. If you crop or widen an image you have just modified it on the fly.

I'm not so much interested in it for what it would do for others images but for those I use. There are times when I want to stretch out a portion of an image and it really takes a lot of Photoshop work currently.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 22, 2008)

Late January for a beta. Sounds really nice.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 22, 2008)

This is nothing new.







"Does this dress make me look fat?"


----------

